# oil leak -- '98 200sx se



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

I have been searching this forum regarding an oil leak problem i have with my 1998 200sx se. It all seems to point to the front seal. (leak located on passenger side, very small drops, etc, etc, etc)

I live in AZ, and I have call a few places regarding the replacement of the front seal. The problem is none of this places know what I am talking about. Any ideas for communicating my problem with the mechanics. It is a very simple procedure I know, but the fact that I just moved from Pennsylvania, where I enjoyed a house with an attached two car garage and use to do all sort of stuff to my car, and now in Arizona into a samll two bedrrom apartment where I have to park my car on the street is not helping the situation.

Anyways, any ideas on communication with regular mechanics regarding this problem will be appreciated.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

MARCPOSADA said:


> I have been searching this forum regarding an oil leak problem i have with my 1998 200sx se. It all seems to point to the front seal. (leak located on passenger side, very small drops, etc, etc, etc)
> 
> I live in AZ, and I have call a few places regarding the replacement of the front seal. The problem is none of this places know what I am talking about. Any ideas for communicating my problem with the mechanics. It is a very simple procedure I know, but the fact that I just moved from Pennsylvania, where I enjoyed a house with an attached two car garage and use to do all sort of stuff to my car, and now in Arizona into a samll two bedrrom apartment where I have to park my car on the street is not helping the situation.
> 
> Anyways, any ideas on communication with regular mechanics regarding this problem will be appreciated.


I haven't looked into doing it on a 200sx, but I did my girl's altima KA24 front seal and it was all of about 20 minutes with a puller and an impact wrench. Have a look at a haynes manual, see if you can determine how difficult it is... may actually be a parking lot job.


----------



## WhatDah (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/70714-replacing-front-seal.html

and download the FSM http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/60760-b14-full-service-manual.html

if you wanna do it yourself that is. =D

or print out the Front oil seal replacement form the FSM and show them to your mechanics.


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

guys. I do not wish to do this by myself since the apartment complex I live in is very tight with the regulations as to you can and ca not do.


----------



## WhatDah (Nov 12, 2006)

MARCPOSADA said:


> guys. I do not wish to do this by myself since the apartment complex I live in is very tight with the regulations as to you can and ca not do.


well, I dont' know why it is so hard for the mechanics to understand. Last time i had my front oil seal replaced, i just had to tell them that I had an oil leaking from the engine front main seal for my 95 nissan 200sx 1.6L. They looked it up on the computer and it was a easy fix.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if i took my car to a shop and told them my main seal is leaking and i want it fixed and they said i have no idea what you are talking about....i'd punch them, rip the ase seal off their shirt and never go back to that place again.


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

I found a shop. I will be taking my car over the weekend. I know what you mean, I wanted to rip that patch of people shirts last week. What it is so hard to understand....

Well car is about to turn 100K miles...litle nervous as to what other problems I will encounter


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

mine had 143k on it when i pulled the engine. only problems i ever had were alternator once, ignition switch once, and front main seal once. everything else was maintanence or aftermarket.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

If it appears to be the front main seal it probabaly is. I did mine not too long back. All you need is the $7 part. My mechanic neighbor said it should be available at most auto stores. You have to drop the belts which means putting the car on stands. Pulling the old seal required an open end wrench (small one) and pressing it back in he used the old seal and a hammer. My small impact wasn't enough to break the crank bolt loose but my neighbors was. If you are taking it to a shop show them exactly where the tensioners are (easily found on this forum) and if they quote you a high price find another shop. My neighbor's shop aims to be the lowest price in town and he told me it would be a 1 hour job which he would have charged about $40 minus parts. HTH.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

here is your problem, any nissan dealership you will find does not call it a front main, altho i cant remember what it is called


----------



## Local 58 (May 22, 2006)

Whilst you're at it, check the oil pan seal and oil pressure sending unit for oil leaks also.
If you are using 5w-30 weight oil, you might want to switch to 10w-30 to slow down the leak till you fix it.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

Local 58 said:


> Whilst you're at it, check the oil pan seal and oil pressure sending unit for oil leaks also.
> If you are using 5w-30 weight oil, you might want to switch to 10w-30 to slow down the leak till you fix it.


i definatly coulnt agree more with the oil pan leak, its very easy to blow out the stock factory seal, if this is the case its very easy to replace yourself altho the sillicone tube costs about $25 from the dealership


----------

